# Your Mitzah (esp. AbcDior) scarf on your DIOR bag (or on you personally)



## Member 524301

what do you do with them?
i saw one i thought was pretty online but have no clue what i would use it for or how.
if anyone has one, how versatile is it or is it just always like a wristband thing?
if you do have one, how do you wear it?


----------



## averagejoe

It can be used around the neck, as a wristband, and on bags as bows or wrapped around handles.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I have a small collection and use them all the time, mostly as wristbands as I don't wear much jewellery

It's a stylish and easy way to add some colour to your outfit

(I already posted this photo)

View attachment 3527274


----------



## michi_chi

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I have a small collection and use them all the time, mostly as wristbands as I don't wear much jewellery
> 
> It's a stylish and easy way to add some colour to your outfit
> 
> (I already posted this photo)
> 
> View attachment 3527274



your photo isn't showing up. Did you post it in another thread?


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## natalia0128

I want to know how much for each piece. I don't have Dior boutique around me. It is hardnofr me comapre price. i will travel to paris  soon and want to get with my initials. Thank you


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## Sheikha Latifa

natalia0128 said:


> I want to know how much for each piece. I don't have Dior boutique around me. It is hardnofr me comapre price. i will travel to paris  soon and want to get with my initials. Thank you



In Dubai, the price is 700 dirhams (£150). However, our prices are higher than in Europe so you may get a better deal in Paris


----------



## Angelian

natalia0128 said:


> I want to know how much for each piece. I don't have Dior boutique around me. It is hardnofr me comapre price. i will travel to paris  soon and want to get with my initials. Thank you



They are €140 for the regular and €160 for the ABC mitzahs. Please note that Dior has an online shop for several European countries, so eventhough you can't purchase, you can still check the prices for some items. Here's a link to the ABC mitzahs:
http://www.dior.com/couture/fr_fr/mode-femme/accessoires/mitzah-abc-dior


----------



## michi_chi

Angelian said:


> They are €140 for the regular and €160 for the ABC mitzahs. Please note that Dior has an online shop for several European countries, so eventhough you can't purchase, you can still check the prices for some items. Here's a link to the ABC mitzahs:
> http://www.dior.com/couture/fr_fr/mode-femme/accessoires/mitzah-abc-dior



They're in the UK as well and is available to UK customers through the Dior online store for £135. Each initial has a set design it seems so you can't choose which design to have your initial on


----------



## michi_chi

floatythoughts said:


> what do you do with them?
> i saw one i thought was pretty online but have no clue what i would use it for or how.
> if anyone has one, how versatile is it or is it just always like a wristband thing?
> if you do have one, how do you wear it?



Just found this article as well on more ways Dior has put forward as suggestions for wearing the Mitzah: http://fashionpoliceng.com/2015/10/fresh-ways-to-wear-the-silk-scarf/


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## averagejoe

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 3546228


Beautiful! I also love your Cartier Ballon Bleu.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

averagejoe said:


> Beautiful! I also love your Cartier Ballon Bleu.



Big shukran (grand merci in Arabic )


----------



## YBcozYnot

Hello,
It's just come to my mind that what about sharing the Mitzah AbcDior scarf on your DIOR bag?! Isn't it something very 'you' and even Hermes owners don't always have such a chance no matter how popular  they are with their 'Twilly on handle(s)'?
In one of the photos, the SA is wrapping the Mitzah AbcDior (with my DH's and myself's initial) on my Lady - am not the stylish Lady in the fur btw. The set afterward left the boutique with my heart beating like a drum of excitement.
Looking forwards to your sharing!


----------



## Member 524301

my initial mitzah doesnt match the colour bag i have. LOL. its a problem because dont want to buy bag just to buy scarf right?


----------



## YBcozYnot

floatythoughts said:


> my initial mitzah doesnt match the colour bag i have. LOL. its a problem because dont want to buy bag just to buy scarf right?


I see. My initial doesn't go best here but with my first Dior, the white Diorever handbag which is even more suitable for handle wrapping. It's just this is Lady Dior and it's something to me, so...


----------



## raspberrypink

YBcozYnot said:


> Hello,
> It's just come to my mind that what about sharing the Mitzah AbcDior scarf on your DIOR bag?! Isn't it something very 'you' and even Hermes owners don't always have such a chance no matter how popular  they are with their 'Twilly on handle(s)'?
> In one of the photos, the SA is wrapping the Mitzah AbcDior (with my DH's and myself's initial) on my Lady - am not the stylish Lady in the fur btw. The set afterward left the boutique with my heart beating like a drum of excitement.
> Looking forwards to your sharing!
> View attachment 3551055
> 
> View attachment 3551056
> 
> View attachment 3551059


I love the colour of your scarf with your bag! Gorgeous!  That's a medium size lady dior right? Beautiful!


----------



## YBcozYnot

raspberrypink said:


> I love the colour of your scarf with your bag! Gorgeous!  That's a medium size lady dior right? Beautiful!



Thank you. Yes, she's medium. And she's gorgeous.


----------



## YBcozYnot

Hello,
Pls share your thoughts: which style is more interesting for you?
Merry Xmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## raspberrypink

YBcozYnot said:


> Hello,
> Pls share your thoughts: which style is more interesting for you?
> Merry Xmas and Happy New Year!
> View attachment 3557106
> View attachment 3557105


Both styles are nice. On the handle it looks more clean cut and elegant. 2nd pic it looks interesting too. Though it tends to draw attention to the scarf from the bag. But good to switch it around just for fun! Nice!


----------



## Member 524301

i dont like the bow at all.


----------



## YBcozYnot

raspberrypink said:


> Both styles are nice. On the handle it looks more clean cut and elegant. 2nd pic it looks interesting too. Though it tends to draw attention to the scarf from the bag. But good to switch it around just for fun! Nice!



Thanks for sharing your thoughts.
Btw, what do you mean by 'scarf from the bag', pls?


----------



## YBcozYnot

floatythoughts said:


> i dont like the bow at all.



Thanks. You mean the bow is badly-made or you don't like the style, pls? (Just wanna know, ;D)


----------



## raspberrypink

YBcozYnot said:


> Thanks for sharing your thoughts.
> Btw, what do you mean by 'scarf from the bag', pls?


I meant.... for the second style, pp will tend to look at the scarf first as it is more eye catching ( its colour, and the "surface area" compared to the bag).... then the bag. It's a nice scarf, so nothing wrong with that. Depends on your mood really. Do u want the bag to be the centre of attention or the scarf? 
Put it this way....the first pic shows off your bag and the scarf enhances the beauty of it. The second pic shows off the beauty of the scarf. 
I also tie a bow on my diorama to show off my alphabet and I love it. I'll post a pic when I can.


----------



## YBcozYnot

raspberrypink said:


> I meant.... for the second style, pp will tend to look at the scarf first as it is more eye catching ( its colour, and the "surface area" compared to the bag).... then the bag. It's a nice scarf, so nothing wrong with that. Depends on your mood really. Do u want the bag to be the centre of attention or the scarf?
> Put it this way....the first pic shows off your bag and the scarf enhances the beauty of it. The second pic shows off the beauty of the scarf.
> I also tie a bow on my diorama to show off my alphabet and I love it. I'll post a pic when I can.


 
Many thanks. Your opinion is so thoughtful, really love to know.
Can't wait for you to share your Diorama with the Mitzah of your alphabet.


----------



## Member 524301

style


----------



## YBcozYnot

floatythoughts said:


> style


Got it. Thanks!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

floatythoughts said:


> what do you do with them?
> i saw one i thought was pretty online but have no clue what i would use it for or how.
> if anyone has one, how versatile is it or is it just always like a wristband thing?
> if you do have one, how do you wear it?



So, did you finally get one?


----------



## Member 524301

nope. decided i wont wear it. my initial doesnt match my clothes colours. in fact it clashes i think with my regular colours.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

floatythoughts said:


> nope. decided i wont wear it. my initial doesnt match my clothes colours. in fact it clashes i think with my regular colours.


I got one for my mother in law for Christmas. With her initial, at least it sounds like a thoughtful gift


----------



## rikkuex

Anyone has faced the dilemma of whether or to get their initial mitzah scarf when it might not be their first choice of colour / usual colour?

Was offered a mitzah scarf in my initial ("T") a few days ago, but didn't get it as I didn't quite like the design - it was in blue and I tend to be a red/pink type of person so I got a larger scarf in that colour scheme.

Went back and saw more photos of both the initial and mitzah scarf and am regretting it now though. The initial is so unique and the twilly cutting of the scarf is so versatile. Am actually considering getting my initial scarf now.. But given that I wasn't really impressed by the design when I first saw it, should I pass?

Also, does anyone own both the mitzah and a larger (50cmx50cm? Not sure what the dimensions are) and can comment on the utility and function of both? Is there a lot of overlap?



floatythoughts said:


> nope. decided i wont wear it. my initial doesnt match my clothes colours. in fact it clashes i think with my regular colours.



I'm struggling with the same thing!!


----------



## averagejoe

rikkuex said:


> Anyone has faced the dilemma of whether or to get their initial mitzah scarf when it might not be their first choice of colour / usual colour?
> 
> Was offered a mitzah scarf in my initial ("T") a few days ago, but didn't get it as I didn't quite like the design - it was in blue and I tend to be a red/pink type of person so I got a larger scarf in that colour scheme.
> 
> Went back and saw more photos of both the initial and mitzah scarf and am regretting it now though. The initial is so unique and the twilly cutting of the scarf is so versatile. Am actually considering getting my initial scarf now.. But given that I wasn't really impressed by the design when I first saw it, should I pass?
> 
> Also, does anyone own both the mitzah and a larger (50cmx50cm? Not sure what the dimensions are) and can comment on the utility and function of both? Is there a lot of overlap?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm struggling with the same thing!!


If the scarf is still available, I suggest going back to the boutique with your favourite bag and outfit, and tie the scarf around the handles of your bag (or use it to make a bow at the base of your handles) to see if you like the look. If it surprisingly adds a different yet complimentary colour to your outfit, then get it. 

Sometimes a touch of blue to an outfit dominated by another colour can really add an element of surprise (in a pleasant way) to your look.


----------



## raspberrypink

Here's my mitzah scarf to brighten up my diorama today! Love the colour for my initial!


----------



## Member 524301

rikkuex said:


> Anyone has faced the dilemma of whether or to get their initial mitzah scarf when it might not be their first choice of colour / usual colour?
> 
> I'm struggling with the same thing!!


if i buy something and im a maybe i will wear maybe i wont, i know from experience i always end up getting rid of the item.
i think you shouldnt get the initial scarf if you are unsure because i think you wont wear it. if your regular colours are red pink then it would either clash or not match as well as it could have.

i think the 50cm can also be handle wrapped...im not totally sure but it sounds like the correct one. i think thats the one they used to use for handle wrapping before mitzah came out. you do need more to make it tight though so it doesnt make the handle too chunky.


----------



## YBcozYnot

raspberrypink said:


> Here's my mitzah scarf to brighten up my diorama today! Love the colour for my initial!



So beautiful, the bag, the scarf, the combination... everything! Thanks for sharing.
And not every initial is so lovely, I must agree.


----------



## raspberrypink

YBcozYnot said:


> So beautiful, the bag, the scarf, the combination... everything! Thanks for sharing.
> And not every initial is so lovely, I must agree.


Aw.... thanks honey. Have a great day!

Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## rikkuex

averagejoe said:


> If the scarf is still available, I suggest going back to the boutique with your favourite bag and outfit, and tie the scarf around the handles of your bag (or use it to make a bow at the base of your handles) to see if you like the look. If it surprisingly adds a different yet complimentary colour to your outfit, then get it.
> 
> Sometimes a touch of blue to an outfit dominated by another colour can really add an element of surprise (in a pleasant way) to your look.





floatythoughts said:


> if i buy something and im a maybe i will wear maybe i wont, i know from experience i always end up getting rid of the item.
> i think you shouldnt get the initial scarf if you are unsure because i think you wont wear it. if your regular colours are red pink then it would either clash or not match as well as it could have.
> 
> i think the 50cm can also be handle wrapped...im not totally sure but it sounds like the correct one. i think thats the one they used to use for handle wrapping before mitzah came out. you do need more to make it tight though so it doesnt make the handle too chunky.



I am indeed going to have a look at the scarf again next week, but wanted to get some inputs here as well! I did actually purchase a larger scarf when I passed up on my initial scarf though -- don't think I can get it exchanged as the price is different as well, so it's also whether I need two scarves considering I've never owned one before..HMM. I am on vacation in Europe where the prices are much lower hence the temptation!

The other option I was considering was getting the initial of my last name as I much prefer that design, though it won't be as special as having the initial of my first name (why am I not lucky enough to have a red/pink one as my initial!) -- and @raspberrypink might've just enabled me because my last name begins with "L"


----------



## YBcozYnot

raspberrypink said:


> Aw.... thanks honey. Have a great day!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app



You too, have a great day with your nice bag.


----------



## raspberrypink

rikkuex said:


> I am indeed going to have a look at the scarf again next week, but wanted to get some inputs here as well! I did actually purchase a larger scarf when I passed up on my initial scarf though -- don't think I can get it exchanged as the price is different as well, so it's also whether I need two scarves considering I've never owned one before..HMM. I am on vacation in Europe where the prices are much lower hence the temptation!
> 
> The other option I was considering was getting the initial of my last name as I much prefer that design, though it won't be as special as having the initial of my first name (why am I not lucky enough to have a red/pink one as my initial!) -- and @raspberrypink might've just enabled me because my last name begins with "L" [emoji38]


Aw.... thanks Rikkuex. I do love the colour for my initial... but above all I'm loving the scarf cos having my initial on it does make it special. I don't know about the stock availability of where you are right now.... but the boutiques where I am are running low on stock and they had to transfer the "last piece" from another outlet for me. I hv a few pieces of twilly from different brands and this is my favourite cos of the initial. Twilly to me is a nice way of personalising my bag and more "age-appropriate" compared to pom pom etc. 
I would have put a Hello Kitty doll if my husband isn't so strongly against....


----------



## Bijouxlady

raspberrypink said:


> Here's my mitzah scarf to brighten up my diorama today! Love the colour for my initial!


Beautiful! What is the design on the L??


----------



## YBcozYnot

Bijouxlady said:


> Beautiful! What is the design on the L??



Though we can have a brief look on DIOR website, I believe you wanna see details on reality. Let's wait together.


----------



## YBcozYnot

Just spotting this beautiful picture on Google search. Can't tell how much I love the way the bow is made. 
Pls advise if it's against the forum rule when I post it here. Sorry also if this belongs to some TPFer and you don't want to have it posted 'on absence'. Need to look for a tutorial clip now.


----------



## raspberrypink

YBcozYnot said:


> Just spotting this beautiful picture on Google search. Can't tell how much I love the way the bow is made.
> Pls advise if it's against the forum rule when I post it here. Sorry also if this belongs to some TPFer and you don't want to have it posted 'on absence'. Need to look for a tutorial clip now.
> View attachment 3559390


This is such a beautiful way of tying the twilly!  Nice!


----------



## raspberrypink

Bijouxlady said:


> Beautiful! What is the design on the L??


Sorry for the wait.... gotta iron the twilly first to make it more presentable....haha... anyways here it is. 







I find this design to be rather elegant. And so are most of the alphabets in this mitzah range! [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## YBcozYnot

raspberrypink said:


> Sorry for the wait.... gotta iron the twilly first to make it more presentable....haha... anyways here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find this design to be rather elegant. And so are most of the alphabets in this mitzah range! [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]



Thank you, for your sharing spirit.
Nice day!


----------



## YBcozYnot

raspberrypink said:


> This is such a beautiful way of tying the twilly!  Nice!



Love it too. 
And trying with this tutorial (#2)  
Need much much more practice of course.
On my Diorever handbag.


----------



## raspberrypink

YBcozYnot said:


> Love it too.
> And trying with this tutorial (#2)
> Need much much more practice of course.
> On my Diorever handbag.
> View attachment 3559521



Oh you tied this? Great job! Nice! I like it!


----------



## september1985

i like to tie it in a bow and pin it to my skirt like so. Also i like to tightly twist it and wear it as a chocker! so fun!


----------



## YBcozYnot

raspberrypink said:


> Oh you tied this? Great job! Nice! I like it!



Thanks. Just wanna try and as I said I need more practice.


----------



## YBcozYnot

@averagejoe: Pls consider!
Need your advice and help to combine this thread with the other Mitzah utilities thread cos I find them more and more share the same idea.
Thanks.


----------



## YBcozYnot

label.hoe said:


> i like to tie it in a bow and pin it to my skirt like so. Also i like to tightly twist it and wear it as a chocker! so fun!
> View attachment 3559740
> 
> View attachment 3559741


What an idea!


----------



## averagejoe

YBcozYnot said:


> @averagejoe: Pls consider!
> Need your advice and help to combine this thread with the other Mitzah utilities thread cos I find them more and more share the same idea.
> Thanks.


Done.  

Your first post is now a later post because it was posted after Floatythoughts started her thread on the Mitzah.


----------



## raspberrypink

label.hoe said:


> i like to tie it in a bow and pin it to my skirt like so. Also i like to tightly twist it and wear it as a chocker! so fun!
> View attachment 3559740
> 
> View attachment 3559741


What an interesting way of tying it! First time I'm seeing this style[emoji106]. Love the colour for your initial too!


----------



## september1985

raspberrypink said:


> What an interesting way of tying it! First time I'm seeing this style[emoji106]. Love the colour for your initial too!



oh thank you! I actually ended up getting my husbands first name initial  because I liked it better than my initials haha!


----------



## dotty8

label.hoe said:


> i like to tie it in a bow and pin it to my skirt like so. Also i like to tightly twist it and wear it as a chocker! so fun!
> View attachment 3559740
> 
> View attachment 3559741



I love this one, I've just seen it on the web page  I couldn't find the price though, would you mind sharing it please?


----------



## september1985

I think it was about $170.00 usd


----------



## dotty8

label.hoe said:


> I think it was about $170.00 usd



Thank you 

Wow, I still can't believe they made the one with my initial the most 'me'


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Tadaaaa! A sweet reveal for the new year!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Tadaaaa! A sweet reveal for the new year!


Can't wait to wear it around my lady..


----------



## averagejoe

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Can't wait to wear it around my lady..


I love it, as well as the special box that it comes in! Congratulations!


----------



## raspberrypink

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Can't wait to wear it around my lady..


So pretty! Love the vibrant yellow! Can you post a pic of the full length? Would love to see it in its full glory!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

averagejoe said:


> I love it, as well as the special box that it comes in! Congratulations!


Yeah the box is so Unique..esp the cover with its Dior on top of it..thank you! ❤️️


----------



## Firstchanellv28

raspberrypink said:


> So pretty! Love the vibrant yellow! Can you post a pic of the full length? Would love to see it in its full glory!


Yeah and I like the jewelry design too! So glad my I'm loving my initial with this print! The pastel pink frame around my initial would go well with my lotus pink Dior! ❤️ I'll post for u tomorrow.. nights..


----------



## Angelian

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Can't wait to wear it around my lady..



Beautiful, congrats! And that little box is gorgeous, how genius that the top is clear so you can see the scarf inside, now I really need to get one too!  Dior has the most beautiful packaging. Thank you for showing both!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

raspberrypink said:


> So pretty! Love the vibrant yellow! Can you post a pic of the full length? Would love to see it in its full glory!


So sorry for the late one day responds.. Here's two snap shots taken especially for you..


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Thank you! I totally agree! Excited for you..


Angelian said:


> Beautiful, congrats! And that little box is gorgeous, how genius that the top is clear so you can see the scarf inside, now I really need to get one too!  Dior has the most beautiful packaging. Thank you for showing both!


----------



## raspberrypink

Firstchanellv28 said:


> So sorry for the late one day responds.. Here's two snap shots taken especially for you..


[emoji173][emoji7][emoji173] Thanks honey! And oh.... it's absolutely gorgeous! It's all jewellery of different designs! I love it ! It's quite unique and exquisite.  Lucky you that your initials come in this design! Now I'm jealous.... [emoji7]


----------



## Firstchanellv28

raspberrypink said:


> [emoji173][emoji7][emoji173] Thanks honey! And oh.... it's absolutely gorgeous! It's all jewellery of different designs! I love it ! It's quite unique and exquisite.  Lucky you that your initials come in this design! Now I'm jealous.... [emoji7]


Thank you we have the same thoughts ✋❤️️ Maybe get your second initial if it's nicer or a J too for J'adore..


----------



## raspberrypink

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Thank you we have the same thoughts [emoji113][emoji173]️️ Maybe get your second initial if it's nicer or a J too for J'adore..


[emoji113] 
Good idea... I've been thinking hard..... husband, my kid, my goddaughter, niece...nephew.... car plate numbers..... surprisingly and unfortunately, none of us (and cars) have anything to do with "J".....
The thing about this mitzah scarf is that the initials are rather personal.... but thanks for the thought about Jadore, which happens to be that of my favourite perfume....Jadore... but rather far-fetched...I think....
So for now....I'll just continue to drool over yours.


----------



## YBcozYnot

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Can't wait to wear it around my lady..


Oh, I love the design. But I have nothing relating to J.


----------



## Bijouxlady

My Diorever


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Have a lovely day!


----------



## Bijouxlady

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Have a lovely day!


Ooh! I love the combo of the pink & yellow. My maiden name started with a J. Maybe I need to get one to go with my pink LD!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Bijouxlady said:


> Ooh! I love the combo of the pink & yellow. My maiden name started with a J. Maybe I need to get one to go with my pink LD!


That's brilliant! ✋


----------



## papertiger

Firstchanellv28 said:


> So sorry for the late one day responds.. Here's two snap shots taken especially for you..


----------



## lilkooties

View attachment 3656751

	

		
			
		

		
	
Hello. Here is my "L" scarf on my grey mini Lady Dior. Thanks for allowing me to share.


----------



## shazzabongo

I'm in love with these scarves - bought one for my mum and grandmother. I liked to tie it either around my Chanel WOC or around my neck like an air hostess.


----------



## Jenergyup

shazzabongo said:


> I'm in love with these scarves - bought one for my mum and grandmother. I liked to tie it either around my Chanel WOC or around my neck like an air hostess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3676234
> 
> View attachment 3676233



Love this!! May I ask the price point? I am I interested  in one of the zodiac versions.


----------



## shazzabongo

Jenergyup said:


> Love this!! May I ask the price point? I am I interested  in one of the zodiac versions.


Hey hey  I paid 160 Euros for mine. Good luck with yours - I'm sure you'll love it!


----------



## Jenergyup

shazzabongo said:


> Hey hey  I paid 160 Euros for mine. Good luck with yours - I'm sure you'll love it!



Thanks so much!


----------



## shazzabongo

A recent purchase in the letter F for my little sister.


----------



## Skylo

shazzabongo said:


> A recent purchase in the letter F for my little sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3699662


so pretty!!!going to get mine this week


----------



## mmaya

floatythoughts said:


> what do you do with them?
> i saw one i thought was pretty online but have no clue what i would use it for or how.
> if anyone has one, how versatile is it or is it just always like a wristband thing?
> if you do have one, how do you wear it?


 Here is my Dior initial scarf on my Chanel Coco Handle!!! I am still trying to perfect the tying it around so forgive me if it's not as perfect as all ones posted here!!!! Lol


----------



## lulalula

I use them as headbands, since my hair has grown to a length that's simply unbearable on such hot days. I also got backups for eight of them that I think make great skinny scarfs. I love the collection for its elegance and fine painting, especially the amount of details that goes into the designs. I created this reference for myself to choose quickly which one to wear. But if anyone's interested - this is how they look as headbands


----------



## YBcozYnot

lulalula said:


> I use them as headbands, since my hair has grown to a length that's simply unbearable on such hot days. I also got backups for eight of them that I think make great skinny scarfs. I love the collection for its elegance and fine painting, especially the amount of details that goes into the designs. I created this reference for myself to choose quickly which one to wear. But if anyone's interested - this is how they look as headbands


Wow, what a collection! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Juliahnguyen

Here's my Winter Mitzah on the Lady dior bag


----------



## averagejoe

Juliahnguyen said:


> Here's my Winter Mitzah on the Lady dior bag
> View attachment 3769680


Oh wow! The scarf is like _made _for your MyLadyDior. The colours coordinate perfectly!


----------



## Juliahnguyen

averagejoe said:


> Oh wow! The scarf is like _made _for your MyLadyDior. The colours coordinate perfectly!


Thank you!! The pale yellow also brightens up the blue so perfect for summer


----------



## lulalula

Juliahnguyen said:


> Here's my Winter Mitzah on the Lady dior bag
> View attachment 3769680


This is nice. The color of the bag is picked up by the blue rims along the wind and face print. What do you think of other colorways from the collection? My heart is pretty much set on the autumn in black and beige, and the winter in beige. But I'm still debating for other two seasons.


----------



## lulalula

YBcozYnot said:


> Wow, what a collection! Thanks for sharing.


Thank you. I really love them very much


----------



## Juliahnguyen

lulalula said:


> This is nice. The color of the bag is picked up by the blue rims along the wind and face print. What do you think of other colorways from the collection? My heart is pretty much set on the autumn in black and beige, and the winter in beige. But I'm still debating for other two seasons.


Autumn and winter are definitely my 2 favourites in the collection. I think autumn in black and beige is a really good choice as the black compliments the patterns / colours nicely. I got the winter in beige / cream so I'm slightly biased  (it's my favourite and works well with MLD bag )
The only other one I'm considering is spring on beige/cream as I like the hint of pink, no one does pink like Dior (: . I'm not drawn to the summer one for some reasons, not sure it's for me.
What are you thinking of using your Mitzah for? Will you use it for your bag?


----------



## lulalula

Juliahnguyen said:


> Autumn and winter are definitely my 2 favourites in the collection. I think autumn in black and beige is a really good choice as the black compliments the patterns / colours nicely. I got the winter in beige / cream so I'm slightly biased  (it's my favourite and works well with MLD bag )
> The only other one I'm considering is spring on beige/cream as I like the hint of pink, no one does pink like Dior (: . I'm not drawn to the summer one for some reasons, not sure it's for me.
> What are you thinking of using your Mitzah for? Will you use it for your bag?


Probably just as utility scarves to wrap wrists, neck, hair, or whatever needed Winter makes good handle wraps because the print is dense. For the others I kinda want the entire print to show, that's why I'm not sure if the summer design will look bland in real life, since the patterns are sparse on it.  I like the colors on the black one though. 
I like the Spring in beige and probably will get that too.  
Thank you for the input ) need to find some time to visit the store...


----------



## lulalula

"explore in the world"


----------



## ivy1026

Here's mine


----------



## Juliahnguyen

lulalula said:


> Probably just as utility scarves to wrap wrists, neck, hair, or whatever needed Winter makes good handle wraps because the print is dense. For the others I kinda want the entire print to show, that's why I'm not sure if the summer design will look bland in real life, since the patterns are sparse on it.  I like the colors on the black one though.
> I like the Spring in beige and probably will get that too.
> Thank you for the input ) need to find some time to visit the store...


Completely agree with you here re summer, couldn't have put it better myself regarding the pattern. I think winter, autumn and spring are all lovely and can be used for different purposes. Do share photos when you get the mitzahs (:


----------



## lulalula

Juliahnguyen said:


> Completely agree with you here re summer, couldn't have put it better myself regarding the pattern. I think winter, autumn and spring are all lovely and can be used for different purposes. Do share photos when you get the mitzahs (:


I sure will do


----------



## brae

lulalula said:


> "explore in the world"



Could you share how you tie such a beautiful flouncy bow?


----------



## nycmamaofone

Do you guys buy one Mitzah or two for your two straps??


----------



## fashion_junky

nycmamaofone said:


> Do you guys buy one Mitzah or two for your two straps??



I just use one...I thought it might look too busy with one on each handle....


----------



## PinkTulip

Are the alphabet mitzahs still available?


----------



## lulalula

brae said:


> Could you share how you tie such a beautiful flouncy bow?


I feel that these twillies from the FW collection are stiffer or thicker than usual, maybe that's why the bows take its shape better. Generally I make a knot and loosen it a bit, adjust the length of the bows to make them puffy, then twist and pull it back n forth through the knot to make the desired sides show, before I finally tighten the knot.


----------



## Azua

Loving your collection Lulalula. After your pictures, I felt the need that I had to visit a boutique and purchase one. 

Originally, I wanted a twilly for my Lady Dior but ended up purchasing one of the 'season' twilly. If anyone is in Melbourne Australia, please see Rita from the David Jones concession store. She was very helpful and took the time to show me all the scarves that were in stock.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I ended up going with the 'W' as the 'E' colour patterns didn't really suit. But was really happy with the colouring. Received lots of comments from it. ^_^


Attached is the other ones I was tempted to buy. Just in case if anyone wants to know, the middle one is the Autumn (I think...) and Winter. I purchased the Summer twilly (not shown, still in package) as it had more neutral colours that I can match with my Diorama WoC.


----------



## Skylo

Love my new tarot mitzah.
I also order a cross body strap!
But I have no idea when's coming. SA said they have to order from Paris.cant wait for it ❤️


----------



## averagejoe

Skylo said:


> Love my new tarot mitzah.
> I also order a cross body strap!
> But I have no idea when's coming. SA said they have to order from Paris.cant wait for it ❤️


Wow! The colours on the scarf go perfectly with your Lady Dior! Very pretty!


----------



## fashion_junky

My alphabet scarf on my new Diorever




I haven't posted a reveal of this bag yet because it is getting exchanged next week due to some damage to the leather.  My SA had to order a new one since this colour was sold out in Canada.


----------



## lulalula

Azua said:


> Loving your collection Lulalula. After your pictures, I felt the need that I had to visit a boutique and purchase one.
> 
> Originally, I wanted a twilly for my Lady Dior but ended up purchasing one of the 'season' twilly. If anyone is in Melbourne Australia, please see Rita from the David Jones concession store. She was very helpful and took the time to show me all the scarves that were in stock.
> 
> View attachment 3788389
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up going with the 'W' as the 'E' colour patterns didn't really suit. But was really happy with the colouring. Received lots of comments from it. ^_^
> View attachment 3788391
> 
> Attached is the other ones I was tempted to buy. Just in case if anyone wants to know, the middle one is the Autumn (I think...) and Winter. I purchased the Summer twilly (not shown, still in package) as it had more neutral colours that I can match with my Diorama WoC.


nice way decorating a lady!


----------



## lulalula

Finally got the four seasons twilly. Couldn't resist any of them 

Spring



Summer




Fall



Winter



"Explore in the world" in White


----------



## averagejoe

fashion_junky said:


> My alphabet scarf on my new Diorever
> 
> View attachment 3793670
> 
> 
> I haven't posted a reveal of this bag yet because it is getting exchanged next week due to some damage to the leather.  My SA had to order a new one since this colour was sold out in Canada.





lulalula said:


> Finally got the four seasons twilly. Couldn't resist any of them
> 
> Spring
> View attachment 3794023
> View attachment 3794018
> 
> Summer
> View attachment 3794014
> View attachment 3794019
> View attachment 3794020
> 
> Fall
> View attachment 3794015
> View attachment 3794022
> 
> Winter
> View attachment 3794016
> View attachment 3794017
> 
> "Explore in the world" in White
> View attachment 3794021


Very nice twillies!


----------



## lulalula

Another two around the neck
The letter P is loosely wrapped around a choker, ends free. The other is the Zodiac twilly, twisted and tied into a black/white contrasting choker.


----------



## averagejoe

lulalula said:


> Another two around the neck
> The letter P is loosely wrapped around a choker, ends free. The other is the Zodiac twilly, twisted and tied into a black/white contrasting choker.
> 
> View attachment 3794172
> View attachment 3794173


I love how you mixed it with the J'ADIOR choker.


----------



## lulalula

averagejoe said:


> I love how you mixed it with the J'ADIOR choker.


Thank you. I got the silver one but the white strap didn't look good on me. Wrapping it up solves the problem.


----------



## lulalula

Been playing with these recently.


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

lulalula said:


> Been playing with these recently.
> 
> View attachment 3797727
> View attachment 3797728
> View attachment 3797729
> View attachment 3797730
> View attachment 3797731
> View attachment 3797732


Wow! I love how you've used them  Very creative!


----------



## SherwoodMom

Juliahnguyen said:


> Here's my Winter Mitzah on the Lady dior bag
> View attachment 3769680




Ohhh! Is that the new My Lady Dior size?


----------



## SherwoodMom

Skylo said:


> Love my new tarot mitzah.
> I also order a cross body strap!
> But I have no idea when's coming. SA said they have to order from Paris.cant wait for it ❤️




I completely agree.  I bought the l'etoile tarot mitzah and I am itching to revisit the store for the high priestess.


----------



## SherwoodMom

lulalula said:


> Finally got the four seasons twilly. Couldn't resist any of them
> 
> Spring
> View attachment 3794023
> View attachment 3794018
> 
> Summer
> View attachment 3794014
> View attachment 3794019
> View attachment 3794020
> 
> Fall
> View attachment 3794015
> View attachment 3794022
> 
> Winter
> View attachment 3794016
> View attachment 3794017
> 
> "Explore in the world" in White
> View attachment 3794021




Love them all on you!!!


----------



## MrsAmazing

lulalula said:


> "explore in the world"


I love your Mitzah, I went into to boutique today and it is not made in the states


----------



## MrsAmazing

My newest addition to the Dior family


----------



## yoyotomatoe

lulalula said:


> Finally got the four seasons twilly. Couldn't resist any of them
> 
> Spring
> View attachment 3794023
> View attachment 3794018
> 
> Summer
> View attachment 3794014
> View attachment 3794019
> View attachment 3794020
> 
> Fall
> View attachment 3794015
> View attachment 3794022
> 
> Winter
> View attachment 3794016
> View attachment 3794017
> 
> "Explore in the world" in White
> View attachment 3794021



Do you have videos on how you tie them so beautifully? Especially in a bow!


----------



## brae

WOW! I really want tutorials! Here is my only mitzah I so luckily snagged off fashionphile (I don't have Dior anywhere near where I live). Paired with my new Hermes Medor scarf ring.


----------



## GYCT

I really Love mitzah scarfs . Here's my  Mitzah on my Lady Dior .


----------



## Firstchanellv28

❤️❤️❤️Love my mitzah on my lady dior and of course the both of them on me!!! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## PinkTulip

Here’s my mitzah on my Chanel Coco Handle.   Not sure if its tied the best—but it looks good to me!


----------



## Sdtan

Hi Azua, 

Is it possible to share Rita’s contact details ? Thanks.


Azua said:


> Loving your collection Lulalula. After your pictures, I felt the need that I had to visit a boutique and purchase one.
> 
> Originally, I wanted a twilly for my Lady Dior but ended up purchasing one of the 'season' twilly. If anyone is in Melbourne Australia, please see Rita from the David Jones concession store. She was very helpful and took the time to show me all the scarves that were in stock.
> 
> View attachment 3788389
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up going with the 'W' as the 'E' colour patterns didn't really suit. But was really happy with the colouring. Received lots of comments from it. ^_^
> View attachment 3788391
> 
> Attached is the other ones I was tempted to buy. Just in case if anyone wants to know, the middle one is the Autumn (I think...) and Winter. I purchased the Summer twilly (not shown, still in package) as it had more neutral colours that I can match with my Diorama WoC.[/QUOTH


----------



## Fashionprinces_

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 3527413


OMG love everything but those Dior sneakers be still my heart


----------



## Fashionprinces_

My 2 initials Mitzah on my Violet epi Speedy.I took of the fur charm felt it was to much what do you guys think?


----------



## pinkrose398

I also posted this in the Diorama thread, but I just picked up a High Priestess Mitzah for my grey Diorama! My boyfriend commented about how the bow is huge in relation to the actual bag, what do you guys think?


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

pinkrose398 said:


> I also posted this in the Diorama thread, but I just picked up a High Priestess Mitzah for my grey Diorama! My boyfriend commented about how the bow is huge in relation to the actual bag, what do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 3961172



agree with your boyfriend


----------



## averagejoe

Fashionprinces_ said:


> My 2 initials Mitzah on my Violet epi Speedy.I took of the fur charm felt it was to much what do you guys think?
> View attachment 3915833


I think it looks fine, although is there a way to attach the fur charm to the zipper tab so that it swings from the sides of the bag?


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

pinkrose398 said:


> I also posted this in the Diorama thread, but I just picked up a High Priestess Mitzah for my grey Diorama! My boyfriend commented about how the bow is huge in relation to the actual bag, what do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 3961172


I think it looks really nice on the bag!


----------



## missdiorling

pinkrose398 said:


> I also posted this in the Diorama thread, but I just picked up a High Priestess Mitzah for my grey Diorama! My boyfriend commented about how the bow is huge in relation to the actual bag, what do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 3961172


I don't think it's too big. It looks really cute, and the colors compliment each other nicely!


----------



## Fashionprinces_

averagejoe said:


> I think it looks fine, although is there a way to attach the fur charm to the zipper tab so that it swings from the sides of the bag?


maybe from the tab where the lock goes but i decided to let it go i just think I'm not that girl


----------



## Fashionprinces_

pinkrose398 said:


> I also posted this in the Diorama thread, but I just picked up a High Priestess Mitzah for my grey Diorama! My boyfriend commented about how the bow is huge in relation to the actual bag, what do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 3961172


i like how it looks especially since it shows off the print, but it might get in the way when you wear it


----------



## Fashionprinces_

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 3546228


how do you find the sizing of those sneakers are they true to size or can i take a half size smaller


----------



## fairchild119

Your mitzahs are so pretty and beautifully styled. Thank you for the pics, ladies!


----------



## candypoo

Just got mine today.. Managed to make the end into a little bow. Haha protective seals all still intact.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Fashionprinces_ said:


> how do you find the sizing of those sneakers are they true to size or can i take a half size smaller



I bought my first pair half a size smaller than usual    because they are deceptively roomy. But found that they are tight in the front and tight on my big toe. So, all the fusions after that I’m buying TTS.


----------



## Fashionprinces_

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I bought my first pair half a size smaller than usual    because they are deceptively roomy. But found that they are tight in the front and tight on my big toe. So, all the fusions after that I’m buying TTS.


thanks i see a pair half size smaller than my usual but maybe ill pass


----------



## YBcozYnot

Hi,
I don’t think I’ve made the best bow for my Diorissimo but I’m not brave and patient enough to untie it for other attempts. So, just let it be for a while...


----------



## AftonAfterAFashion

I just love these scarves! Everyone’s look so pretty! 
I have two and couldn’t resist adding one of mine to this thread too as I didn’t see this one posted. It’s the Gemini zodiac Mitzah, although I also have the letter ‘A’ for my name as well. They just make the bags look so lovely!


----------



## lette

Does anyone know what the current price of the Mitzah is in USD? Thank you!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Thr ABC mitzah has been completely redesigned. Cant wait to see it in person


----------



## dotty8

^^ I'm curious too... Here is my classic alphabet Mitzah scarf from over a month ago


----------



## averagejoe

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Thr ABC mitzah has been completely redesigned. Cant wait to see it in person


They look very exciting! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kristy0316

My first Mitzah purchase ❤️
Mitzah on Chanel Mini & Diorama.


----------



## clumsiest

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Thr ABC mitzah has been completely redesigned. Cant wait to see it in person



These are so beautiful! Hopefully I get mine (F) next month.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

My beautiful mitzah with my initial! Truly a beauty!


----------



## xlana

I got my first mitzah last weekend! I love the tarot card and horoscope mitzahs. Here is La lune on my mini Fendi Peekaboo, but I'm actually saving it for a bag I'm hoping to get in the future! They're definitely addictive and an easy way to change the look of a bag - I want more for sure.


----------



## Venessa84

My first...


----------



## Miss_Lili

How often do they redesign? The mitzah with my initial that I saw a few weeks ago was so not me in terms of the color scheme and print. Bummer.


----------



## Lasurnaya

"Lovers" mitzah on My Lady Dior.


----------



## chopchep

Lasurnaya said:


> "Lovers" mitzah on My Lady Dior.


May I ask what color is this LD? It's gorgeous ... It's like light purple with grey undertone ...


----------



## steanbean

brae said:


> WOW! I really want tutorials! Here is my only mitzah I so luckily snagged off fashionphile (I don't have Dior anywhere near where I live). Paired with my new Hermes Medor scarf ring.
> View attachment 3860075


How did you do that??? Can you do a tutorial? That is seriously the prettiest way to wear it that I have ever seen!!


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Lasurnaya said:


> "Lovers" mitzah on My Lady Dior.


Oo twins!   This mitzah goes sooo well with this color LD!


----------

